# [B]Guide to Aires de Services CD[/B]



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi y'all,

I just received the latest (May 2006) Campingcar-infos CD for Aires de Services. I recommend this highly as it is updated every 2 months by Bruno, the www.campingcar-infos.com author.

Where it betters the Official Guide to Aires de Service book is that it is as up-to-date as can be, whereas the former has been compiled then published then distributed and so is at least 12 months out-of-date. And, as Peejay points out in his Mini Guide to Aries de Services, http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Aires , it contains Aires de Stationnement (where you can park), aires sur camping, where you can use the emptying/filling facilities on a campsite and a section for recommendations for restaurants for the area where the aires are located etc. A good point too, is that it contains many comments by users about each aire as well as photos - you can add your comment and photos too, on line. It also has many aires across Europe and even Morocco!

The drawback with the CD is, of course, that you need to have your laptop with you. But then, the laptop can double up as a DVD player, CD player, TV, radio, free telephone (Skype) and office if you must work while on the road! And if you have internet access, you can look up even more recent additions. I believe you can also add the aires to your POIs on your satnavs, though I ain't got that far with the trickyhnology.

You can order the CD online using Paypal and you'll get it within a few days.

On the road again soon! Mike

(disclaimer - I have no financial or other interest in campingcar-infos!! :study: )


----------



## smokingdragon (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi Mike

Just received my CD and you are correct, it is excellent, although I need to improve my French!

Simon


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, been on the site and found more info including the photos & visitors' comments, so ordered the CD last week; hope it gets here by the end of this week - we're off on Saturday.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Hi smokindragon,
if you select a paragraph and copy it into Google language you can translate the bits you want into english
Mike


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

3 weeks ago I participe to a cc. meeting from french CCI at Seurre, near Beaune, town who opened a new pitch for 8 ccars with service.

Bruno, the webmaster of CCI was present and was glad and proud that so much english mh. friends have interest on the aires CD of CCI.

It is for the moment the best what you can find over France and a lot of other countries.

Bruno, ask me to send his wishes to all the members of this forum : 

" Un grand merci et un amical bonjour à nos amis anglais "

with kind regards,

duc ( member of CCI since 2001...)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Duc,

many thanks as always for your contribution. Also please pass on out thanks to Bruno - his efforts are definitely appreciated over here.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

A quick question . . does the CD have lat & lon of sites ?, the book I got doesn't.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

if everything is on the disc that is on the web site, yes. see the link abouve


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As far as i'm aware the cd is a mirror image of the website. If you look at this page from the site...

example campingcar.infos webpage

The ones listed with a green "gps" logo have verified co-ordinates.
The ones listed with a blue "gps" logo have non verified co-ordinates
Not 100% sure but afaik most, but not all have gps co-ords listed.

Just for further info - the little "flash" before the "gps" logo on each listing denotes theres a photo of the aire in the underlined link.

pete.


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

exemple of situation for an aire that you can print after click on the logo " Map "

Aire of Seurre in Bourgogne:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?lat=47.00425&lon=005.14306&scale=10000&icon=x

for info,

duc


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi all,I don't want to go off topic & I know I'm the thick one here.but how do you enter the lons & lats on to a Tom Tom or am I just plain stupid.
Gary


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi sersol, you can't, I believe its possibly coming in an update this year or next.

I find where I want to go using the browse map function, and then tell it to take me there.

Olley


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

*Hi y'all,

Glad you asked that one, Sersol!! Couldn't figure it out either. Tom Tom is very slow at providing up-dates!!

I have now added the aires to my POIs on my TomTom (well, my son-in-law did!), so it should all be there without the need for co-ords.

Nice of Duc to pass on the thanks from Bruno, webmaster of CCI. Bruno has done a great job of providing loads of info for the motorhomer. His forum is similar to MHF and the Q&As are pretty much the same ones as on MHF! Bruno insists that contributor to CCI forum use the "tu" rather than the formal "vous" to keep it friendlier, but he also like every one to be polite with a "bonjour/bonsoir" and "amicallement" etc.

Mike*


----------

